# Tac System Shinee Wax has landed!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Just received my order of Shinee wax, looking to compare this product to others in the near future using the test panels. Let me know if you have any questions regarding it! I'll say right now that it doesn't stink, smells like a mild sunscreen - I guess it will definitely have UV protection!

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

A little bit spilled, should be the glossiest desk in the building.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I think you'll like it. Very glossy and slick.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got a few bottles last week. Its a good product, easy to use and leaves a nice finish 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Fancy trying this at some point


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Fancy trying this at some point


Me too, I have had a bottle in my Amazon basket for a couple of weeks now. I seem to have a lot of these spray detailers at the moment. Seem to be using BH QD the most..


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I read conflicting information on this product. 

One said it had some Si02 and another said it doesn't...


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

66Rob said:


> Me too, I have had a bottle in my Amazon basket for a couple of weeks now. I seem to have a lot of these spray detailers at the moment. Seem to be using BH QD the most..


Yeah, I have like.... 10 different spray protection or quick detail products at home, most of which are nearly full. My Seal N Shine is nearly empty and I'm not planing on replacing it. Need to put more dents in the Ceramic Spray Coating as I find it easy to use, but overall won't purchase again. Need to write up some reviews for these too. My prius is going to have a different product on each panel!

I'm trying to schedule some details where only a spray sealant is needed but it's been hard to find the right amount of time with the new born, and then of course safety concerns with COVID.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

noorth said:


> I read conflicting information on this product.
> 
> One said it had some Si02 and another said it doesn't...


From the website I bought it from...

"Everyone needs a quick detailer in their arsenals, the Shinee Wax is TAC's attempt to challenge other quick detailers in the market. Infused with paraffin wax and yes, also SiO2, into an easy to use dummy proof formula. Simply spray and wipe. Also works under the scourging sun. Infused with UV rejecting properties."

My bottle however, says not to use on hot surfaces or in direct sunlight.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

66Rob said:


> Me too, I have had a bottle in my Amazon basket for a couple of weeks now. I seem to have a lot of these spray detailers at the moment. Seem to be using BH QD the most..


Last time I looked it was sold out?!?. Maybe you have rhr last couple in tht basket ha ha


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Personally wouldn't bother on hot panels. That applies to any detailing full stop though.

I didn't think it had sio2 within tbf.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's a good all rounder without excelling at any one thing.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

So I couldn't wait to get home and decided to clean up my spoiler and try it out. ONR wash and hand polish using Hyper Polish, followed by IPA spray down (commercial stuff). I put Simoniz Ceramic Wax opposite of it as I want to try it out some more and see if it's still as miserable to use as I remember it. Given both were applied in full sun, on a car that has been sitting out in the sun since 7:45AM (4:00pm now) they were both decent. Obviously, zero time was given to cure, and neither really needed it. Simoniz was dusty to use, and dried out really fast. Shinee Wax was mostly slick under the towel, both applied to panel and towel made no difference. I didn't have an applicator to use (MF) so I will test that later. I pulled back the tape and took photos but in this intense sun it's hard to spot much of a difference between bare and waxed. Both were slick for what it's worth.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

And here is Simoniz. Notice the big dust line left at the tape edge.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

More testing coming.... maybe tonight.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> From the website I bought it from...
> 
> "Everyone needs a quick detailer in their arsenals, the Shinee Wax is TAC's attempt to challenge other quick detailers in the market. Infused with paraffin wax and yes, also SiO2, into an easy to use dummy proof formula. Simply spray and wipe. Also works under the scourging sun. Infused with UV rejecting properties."
> 
> My bottle however, says not to use on hot surfaces or in direct sunlight.


Yeah same site i order most of my products.

Like to know for sure its cheap for the amount.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Last time I looked it was sold out?!?. Maybe you have rhr last couple in tht basket ha ha



Just checked and says currently unavailable (if it's in basket but dont buy it it in effect stays on the shelf for others) :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been busy....

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of a business with stock of this in the UK right now? (preferably the 500ml bottle).

I'd like to try it as a short term topper on a ceramic / SiO2 coating to see what level of slickness it could add.

Thanks.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Looked myself recently couldn't find any


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

These damn youtubers keep blowing up products to the point that you can't even buy them anymore.

I actually used this recently on a buddies car over top of WoWos contact 121. It's really, really good on top of that wax. Beading is still good, and the slickness and gloss last for quite a while. 

For those wondering about updates on details, I haven't forgotten about you. My phone decided to un-waterproof itself and bricked after going in the pool while on vacation at the beginning of September. I'm currently using my wife's old phone with a tired battery and crap camera, so I'm not using it to film anything in the mean time. Using my real camera means hours of editing and stitching that I don't have time for (I don't even have time to polish/test my fenders). 

Rest assured I will be back, I just picked up one more "high gloss/high Carnauba spray wax" to add to my first gloss improving test. One more to go and I'll have that test started in a written form. I just happened to pull the short straw bricking my phone the year apple decides to delay the launch of the new iPhones....


----------



## fullhauser (Aug 6, 2020)

Im very keen to get my hands on some of this!

I've got Gyeon mohs/skin on my car at the moment, will this work on top of that ceramic, as others have said I can't find any info that confirms it definitely has sio2?

What would people recommend as a drying aid before applying something like this which I'm assuming is more of a QD style product similar to BSD?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

It's not a QD, it's a spray wax (tells you to clean and dry paint before use). It's very oily so I would not use anything under it but a well established coating or wax/sealant (had a week or so 2 cure).


----------



## fullhauser (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve had Gyeon synchro on for about a month, do you think this on top would work, or am I not going to see much difference from gloss/hydrophobic perspective?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

fullhauser said:


> I've had Gyeon synchro on for about a month, do you think this on top would work, or am I not going to see much difference from gloss/hydrophobic perspective?


It may! I haven't topped any coatings with it yet so I'm not sure how well it'll work, but I assume it will go on well and perform well (it's supposedly Sio2 infused as well).


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

fullhauser said:


> I've had Gyeon synchro on for about a month, do you think this on top would work, or am I not going to see much difference from gloss/hydrophobic perspective?


No do not put it on top of Gyeon Syncro.. it is possibly one of the most hydrophobic and slick coatings available. You do not want to mask it with anything until you physically need to - a month in you should still be getting epic performance from it.

Once you do need to, Shinee Wax will not be the 'best' maintenance product for it, it won't keep up that standard of self cleaning or water behaviour. It's extremely slick, extremely glossy but absolutely not what I'd be putting on top of your high performing coating, though it is unlikely to have any long term affect on it.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> No do not put it on top of Gyeon Syncro.. it is possibly one of the most hydrophobic and slick coatings available. You do not want to mask it with anything until you physically need to - a month in you should still be getting epic performance from it.
> 
> Once you do need to, Shinee Wax will not be the 'best' maintenance product for it, it won't keep up that standard of self cleaning or water behaviour. It's extremely slick, extremely glossy but absolutely not what I'd be putting on top of your high performing coating, though it is unlikely to have any long term affect on it.


I didn't notice any drop in water beading when I put Shinee Wax on top of Contact 121, and the slickness and gloss is lasting over a month and over 1000kms later (road trip and 2 washes in that time). It's got some serious staying power in my opinion.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheep said:


> I didn't notice any drop in water beading when I put Shinee Wax on top of Contact 121, and the slickness and gloss is lasting over a month and over 1000kms later (road trip and 2 washes in that time). It's got some serious staying power in my opinion.


Applying it to probably the most hydrophobic ceramic coating available is very different to applying it on top of a wax.

It's definitely a good sign that it didn't hinder the hydrophobic properties of 121 but I'd argue that's a far more compatible base and low risk to reapply if you didn't like the effect it had. There is literally no way that TAC Shinee Wax can improve any characteristics of a fresh layer of Syncro so I just wouldn't bother.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Gyeon Syncro is just Mohs and Skin layered, it's not a stand alone coating. I have both Cquartz lite and C0V2 which are showing excellent water beading as is, without any top coats or top ups on my hood. Might throw those on the other test fender and see how well other products top them.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheep said:


> Gyeon Syncro is just Mohs and Skin layered, it's not a stand alone coating. I have both Cquartz lite and C0V2 which are showing excellent water beading as is, without any top coats or top ups on my hood. Might throw those on the other test fender and see how well other products top them.


Yes - hence why you don't want to impact it, made worse by the fact you can't buy Skin separately.. if it was possible to I'd have a few bottles lol.

My point stands, Syncro (of all coatings) will out perform any topper, unless you're facing a water spotting issue or it's starting to fade..

CQ Lite is such a grabby coating it may benefit from added slickness of a topper, C0V2 isn't the most crazily hydrophobic product either so you're not going to mask the beading to any great degree. Syncro is probably one of few that doesn't, initially anyway.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Yes - hence why you don't want to impact it, made worse by the fact you can't buy Skin separately.. if it was possible to I'd have a few bottles lol.
> 
> My point stands, Syncro (of all coatings) will out perform any topper, unless you're facing a water spotting issue or it's starting to fade..
> 
> CQ Lite is such a grabby coating it may benefit from added slickness of a topper, C0V2 isn't the most crazily hydrophobic product either so you're not going to mask the beading to any great degree. Syncro is probably one of few that doesn't, initially anyway.


Interesting. How is booster in comparison to skin?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheep said:


> Interesting. How is booster in comparison to skin?


I think Budgetplan1 has tried it. I only recall reading that it flashed quickly and provided great hydrophobics but couldn't be used as a standalone.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> My point stands, Syncro (of all coatings) will out perform any topper, unless you're facing a water spotting issue or it's starting to fade..


Syncro (Skin) was the nuttiest coating I've ever used w regards to water behavior. Crazy beads that slide around like little drops of mercury with just the slightest touch. Crazy fun, ya almost hope for rain just to see it work. Slick as snot.

Not all like silicone in products but it's sure working for Skin.

I wouldn't put anything on top of that while it's still working well.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sheep said:


> Interesting. How is booster in comparison to skin?


Booster is fun, really adds to Mohs. Mohs is kinda boring to me; tough customer for sure but needs a little something else IMO...CanCoat, Skin/Syncro, Booster...

Booster is nice but a bit pricey for what it is IMO. It was fun to apply, requires a little bit of 'faith' in regards to application. Gotta move kinda quick as it flashes immediately so ya just gotta trust that even though you can't really see it all the time, you're getting it down.

From notes:
Gyeon Booster isn't so much a topper or even a topcoat (like CarPro Gliss). It actually is kinda a catalyst that changes the properties of the base coating it's applied over. As a result of this, it will need to be applied relatively soon after the base coating is applied (before it completely cures). The below is how Jeff McEachran, Gyeon U.S. National Brand Manager, describes it:

"Q2 Booster, like Q2 Bead in DuraBead, is a Fluorine based top coat designed to increase surface tension and throw the water beading characteristics through the roof. The Fluorine base of Q2 Booster is performing a chemical reaction with the Q2 Mohs underneath, and is not a true additional layer. Q2 Booster also needs to be applied before Q2 Mohs has cured, so it is best to apply them as a system and in sequence. Q2 Booster will not do much good say 6 months down the road. It can also be applied over any high quality coating."

Edit: Syncro water behavior/entertainment better than Booster which is a touch better than CanCoat.


----------



## fullhauser (Aug 6, 2020)

budgetplan1 said:


> Syncro (Skin) was the nuttiest coating I've ever used w regards to water behavior. Crazy beads that slide around like little drops of mercury with just the slightest touch. Crazy fun, ya almost hope for rain just to see it work. Slick as snot.
> 
> Not all like silicone in products but it's sure working for Skin.
> 
> I wouldn't put anything on top of that while it's still working well.


Completely agree, nothing better than when you first get in the car and put your foot down. The way the beads fly around is insane!

Yeah I'm leaving it as is for now and just applying cure every 3 months. I did wonder if it was worth exploring something different to cure as a top up, any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

fullhauser said:


> Completely agree, nothing better than when you first get in the car and put your foot down. The way the beads fly around is insane!
> 
> Yeah I'm leaving it as is for now and just applying cure every 3 months. I did wonder if it was worth exploring something different to cure as a top up, any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gyeon really needs to make Skin available as a separate product for occasional refreshes...it would eat all other topcoats for lunch. Would obviously make Syncro as a kit kinda redundant but a boy can dream, no? Problem w/ Syncro for me was after about 6 months, the Skin kinda faded leaving me w/ just Mohs...which ain't necessarily a bad thing, just rather boring.

As for other maint products:

Boosters/Maint Products/Topcoats (ranked in order of preference for *MY* needs:
Kamikaze Overcoat
Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
Polish Angel High Gloss - This is a definite 'max-gloss' choice.
SPS Graphene Detailer - If'n ya like a bit of slickness, a great choice
22ple Final Coat VS1
IGL Premier
Feynlab Ceramic Spray Sealant
TAC Moonlight/Gyeon CanCoat
Gyeon Cure
CarPro Reload
HydroSilex Recharge
Nanolex SiFinish
Gtechniq Liquid Crystal C2V3
Also tried Mothers CMX which was wholly unimpressive and Beadmaker as well but since that's more of a weak polymer sealant thing known mostly for gloss & slickness with limited other useful functionality for me, not really the same as above stuff.

6, 7 & 8 are really good as standalones.

All matter of opinion, nothing scientific, YMMV.

A note about 'lists' that's, well…worth 'noting'

Lists really can be a bit kinda misleading, it's not to say C2V3 (last on my list) is a bad product but rather that for my specific needs, it didn't do what I prefer as well as some others. You can really kinda break it up into 3 groups:

The first group below speak well to my specific needs, that is "Great hydrophobic and self cleaning characteristics w/ ease of use and great aesthetic properties (notably PA High Gloss…most reflective thing I've used)"
1. Kamikaze Overcoat
2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
3. 22ple Final Coat VS1
4. Polish Angel High Gloss

This second group are notable for their longevity/durability, great for stand-alone use, a bit 'more' than a coating booster/maintenance product (although could also put Kami Overcoat in this group as it's some pretty tough stuff as well). Since my cars are all coated, I really don't often have a need for these as stand-alones or 'coating-lite' products.

Gyeon Cancoat for instance, is quite a handy product to have around. Great for door jambs and such and stellar in getting neighbors outta my garage who say "Hey, what can I put on my car…" without having to go thru a whole lotta trouble. Throw them some Eraser, some CanCoat, some towels and they can take care if it themselves and get 6 months of gret candy-gloss, hydrophobic performance. They end up happy as pigs in sh*t and I didn't have to do much of anything.
5. IGL Premier
6. Feynlab Ceramic Spray Sealant
7. TAC Moonlight/Gyeon CanCoat

This third group, either used as stand-alone's or as maintenance products, kinda fall into the 'everything else' group and the differences between them are slight in my experience. C2V3 falls into the bottom position in this group as it was the poorest for my specific needs; when it rained, the surface needed to be washed because it just had very poor self/cleaning characteristics.
8. Gyeon Cure
9. CarPro Reload
10. HydroSilex Recharge
11. Nanolex SiFinish
12. Gtechniq Liquid Crystal C2V3

Kamikaze Overcoat, for me, deserves the #1 spot w/ a bullet. It has just otherwordly water behavior. The PA Spritzes are just a touch behind, a bit more 'bling' and so fun to use. I've found most PA products to have a distinctly delicious appearance. the 22ple VS1 is a more economical product but still one that punches above it's weight class.

None of them are as fun as Skin but still some really good ones out there...


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> CQ Lite is such a grabby coating it may benefit from added slickness of a topper...


I was surprised by quite how grabby it is, and Reload only made a modest difference (as did everything else I tried, and I've no intention to use Gliss v2 on it).

However, in2Detailing have Shinee back in stock in the UK, and considering the postage it's cheaper to buy from them via eBay...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAC-Syst...rable-Gloss-/251998891880?hash=item3aac4def68

... so it will be interesting to see if it makes CQ Lite feel slicker than with Reload.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Fatboy40 said:


> I was surprised by quite how grabby it is, and Reload only made a modest difference (as did everything else I tried, and I've no intention to use Gliss v2 on it).
> 
> However, in2Detailing have Shinee back in stock in the UK, and considering the postage it's cheaper to buy from them via eBay...
> 
> ...


Megs HCD brought the slickness back to a "good" level on my Father in laws car, thought not as slick as Shinee on top of various products or even by itself.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fatboy40 said:


> I was surprised by quite how grabby it is, and Reload only made a modest difference (as did everything else I tried, and I've no intention to use Gliss v2 on it).
> 
> However, in2Detailing have Shinee back in stock in the UK, and considering the postage it's cheaper to buy from them via eBay...
> 
> ...


I'm testing Titan Ultra at the moment and it's ludicrously slick, looks epic too but have found the water behaviour to be just OK standalone. Much much better as a topper.

I had it on eBay for £20 if you fancied a punt and wanted something compatible as a dedicated topper but also slick.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sheep said:


> Megs HCD brought the slickness back to a "good" level on my Father in laws car, thought not as slick as Shinee on top of various products or even by itself.


That's good to know, thanks.

Other than the quite nice apple smell I wasn't blown away by Meguiars HCD, no better for me than Reload, so I've high hopes for Shinee.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a go with Shinee Wax at the weekend, a black test panel side by side with CarPro Reload with two layers of each. To me...

# Shinee was slicker, enough to notice it, but not enough for your jaw to hit the floor.
# Shinee was the glossiest, however Reload darkened the paint more.
# Reload only just had the edge on water behaviour, almost imperceptible.
# It's much easier to see where Shinee has been applied before you buff it off, presumably the parafin wax hazing.

... so I think I'm happy with Shinee but if I had any thoughts it would be regarding its longevity, however I've no intention to take the time to test this.

I'm not sure if this is what Shinee is really meant for but I'll be using it as a means of getting extra gloss on a coated car when I need it, those bright summer days when they return. My car's silver so it won't be noticed, but my wife's car is a deep metallic blue so it should look quite nice on it.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fatboy40 said:


> I had a go with Shinee Wax at the weekend, a black test panel side by side with CarPro Reload with two layers of each. To me...
> 
> # Shinee was slicker, enough to notice it, but not enough for your jaw to hit the floor.
> # Shinee was the glossiest, however Reload darkened the paint more.
> ...


I like Shinee Wax, it's slick, very glossy and all round a good product to have, though I don't and won't use it on coated cars. As far as coating toppers go Titan Ultra is about the only one I've tried that is super slick, though some of these new graphene infused ones are meant to be decent too.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Fatboy40 said:


> I had a go with Shinee Wax at the weekend, a black test panel side by side with CarPro Reload with two layers of each. To me...
> 
> # Shinee was slicker, enough to notice it, but not enough for your jaw to hit the floor.
> # Shinee was the glossiest, however Reload darkened the paint more.
> ...


So far Shinee is lasting on my RDX. It's sitting over WoWo Contact 121 and has been on 1 road trip, and washed twice in the month and a half so far. For how glossy and slick it is, it's performing very well.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

will this work well as a top up over fusso king of gloss?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ordered some , i caved in . hoping to see some wow results


----------

